# 2014 Halloween Murder Mystery Party ~ Twin Peaks Lovers Unite! HELP NEEDED!



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey,

I am in the process of writing a murder mystery dinner party for my Twin Peaks Loving friends. Now, its not the same plot as Twin Peaks. It's more, I'm gleaming from the show some ideas to get them thinking - Now, I have my own plot, and the needed characters polished and an ending to this murder. It's the clue dropping for the evening I'm wracking my brain on. The usual way, from what I've been reading is- share the clue cards throughout the evening .... I will disburse some of the clues - but I'm expecting (hoping) to layer additional clues throughout the house using recognizable props from the show. 

In your opinion, what were the most iconic props/decorations…
Of course the Black lodge floor, the RR Diner cherry pie , the one eyed jacks sign…. HELP!

Since my game isn't geared toward teams, and my group of friends are used to reading between the lines, I want to really amp it up. I can give a few examples of what I am trying to accomplish – should anyone be interested in helping….

After the guests arrive and learn of the murder, they will be given a copy of the local newspaper which highlights the murder and mixes it with gossip. As most newspapers have advertisements, classifieds, mine does too. One article is mentions as popularity continues to increase and more people are drawn to black lake to build cabins. I'm banking on you noticing the "new homes guides" that will be stacked in a wire rack by the front door, for anyone who might be interested in a new home.... The first to catch on, will find the hidden clue card. 

Our favorite diner (Borrowed idea from the Twin Peaks Diner - R & R ) missed the editors cut off for this edition of the gazette. Since they baked all night, they requested that we just staple their coupon to the edition - Their coupon is for deal on a slice of cherry pie. It needs to be disconnected from the gazette and placed on a tray on the dessert table for you to receive a slice of pie. I'm banking on someone noticing that each coupon has a unique background and is part of a puzzle. When all the cards are in the right order, you will notice the clue in the background looks like a picture that's on the wall. At least that's what I'm hoping for. Behind the picture will be another cluecard. 

- I have a classified ad in the gazette that says "Air Force secret memo writer - missing again. Due to large backup of work, Project Bluebook is now hiring for late night excavation. Owner of earth moving equipment A+ fax resume to 255-4663. – I’m hoping you get inspired to look around and see the Tonka bulldozer on a book shelf - The clue will be in the truck. 

Last example - drawing from the classifieds again - "my value is low,but my rank is high, my wife so strong it makes me sigh, the way to win, Check me- you must try" this should provoke you to find my chess board and another clue. 

To summarize my murder mystery dinner party character development, I've smashed together a local magician that i've hired before for a party in the past, with a sprinkle of twin peaks, a hint of the lucchese crime family and Marlon Brando, the orange tree trick from the movie the Illusionist - lol oh and pasta. I have 6 suspects that I've written about, 24 clue cards, the gazette paper, a letter from the inspector who's investigating the case, the autopsy report and my denouncement completed ( to be read by the lead inspector, confirming the resolution to the murder)

I find is really hard to creatively layer in clues around the room, I’m now tossing over buying half of a heart necklace outside with 1 one the clues. 

I'm going to attach some pictures to show you where I am at..... My Party date will be Saturday November 22, 2014


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll see what I can dig up

Still love all the clues, it will b loads of fun


----------



## Gerardina (Sep 17, 2009)

I wish I can be invited to your party, it sounds like a great theme!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel like I am on an island by myself. This is a much harder theme then i first envisioned.
Never the less, I have some updates to share - Feedback always appreciated.

Let's talk about the 3 photos below.

First the Cherry Pie coupon - I will be printing this on the snap away business card stationary to make/keep the cards all in uniform.
Im interested to see who first notices, they are puzzle pieces.

Next - I needed to make 2 decks of cards. One to use as clues found at the scene of the murder and 1 to scatter just for room prop purposes.
I whipped up this and sent the picture to a playing card company to create 2 decks for me. They came out great.

Now i need to replicate the famous poker chip. ( another project in itself) 

Lastly, I am fascinated with Walter Wick. This is his marble mirror puzzle. How many marbles? be sure to count the reflection as well as what you see... I want to create my own mirror illusion picture and have it printed and framed on the wall. Layering in a clue or two for the observant eye to find.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Room Posters.
Above and beyond whats necessary for the game to move forward, I thought it would be fun to all posters of the 7 deadly sins and some food for thought. 

I also printed a big door poster - do's and don't's which I think will good for conversation.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm also fixated on this Walter Wick Picture of Alice & Wonderland


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Another Interest is the Nutshell Crime Studies.l It mixes crime solving with doll houses. If you are not familiar with this - The Nutshell Studies of Unexplained Death is a series of eighteen intricately designed dollhouse-style dioramas created by Frances Glessner Lee, a woman with an interest in forensic science.

The amount of detail she did will blow your mind, It did mine.

I want to make my own of this murder story


----------

